# Bay Pirate takes Rivers "Up the River" to Chase Reds



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

*Cap'n John Rivers* andI hooked up today for a trip on the Bay Pirate. He was feeling a little awkward from the start, 
<LI>What, I don't have to drive the boat?</LI><LI>What,I get to to be thelead man on the Casting Platform?</LI><LI>What,I get to catch the 1st 2 reds, wow this *IS* fun!! </LI>

oke

Heavy fog greeted usafter a short run and wehad to slow to idle speed; John's got keen eyes and was able to help me pick out some channel markers while Iwatched the GPS NAV Chart. When it cleared; up on plane to 50mph we went and offto the 1st spot we go!

He chose the famedJohnsonGold Spoon, 1/4oz,andI chosea coupleof Gulp Baits and 1/8oz jig heads, what a suprise, huh?

He quickly put me in my place with this nice hook up....










Then a little later he got another....:banghead....both slot reds!










Meanwhile,I'm catching a few specs, maybe4 or5 from10" to maybe 14".....:banghead

Things slowed sowe headed to some docks for some sight fishing andfound fish quickly; not a lot but a few.....spoooooky they were; regrettably, we chased one stud, likely oversized in less than 2ft of water, neither of uscould coax a strike, very frustrating! 

Wind kicked up, so wemoved on to one last spot.....

As we were about to call it aday, :nonono, whoops, it's *Bay Pirates turn*, the Gulp Jerk Bait came alive and,here's a *little* red!










*and then another........*










*and another......* 










Now John's getting mad :hoppingmad....(in fun of course)...I'm catching all the fish right in front of him,I think about8 or 9:doh....he's scrambling for my Gulp Baits, because he forgot his......I say :nonono,, they're *$5 each*, use your gold spoon oke! Just kidd'n,I let him usesome GulpBaits!

Whoops I get one last slot fish....Here he is....










*and Now he's Gone.....all fish released today!*










*Great Day, Good Company, we'll doit again John!*


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had a great day !!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for the pictures.

Scott


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ericholstman (10/16/2008)*Wewill publish next month's productive areas Nov. 1!!! Stay tuned!!Glad Brant and I could help you guys out. I can show you how to correctly fish Blackwater and produce the high slotsfor 250.  Find your own tiny fish to molest.


*Wow. Now that, is Gross.*

*Looks like someone forgot what the thrill is all about. The best part is the hunt, and always will be, the greatest thrill. The catch suffers in comparison, to the hunt. I too, would rather catch the tiny fish, than to be shown whatever it is you think you know about pursueing any gamefish of any size. *

*I have fished with many different people, and hope to fish with many more. I have also fished with many that I will never fish with again, and they all haveshared one quality, they were not fun to fish with. Labels and Logos don't make great fishermen, think about Mark Sosin?????? I hope I never have to make a living fishing, and if I do I hope I don't look desperate,but hope I always enjoy fishing for the thrill it is. *

*Great Report Bay Pirate, sounds like it wasgreat time on the water, thanks for sharing. Bet it was a big time. *


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ericholstman (10/16/2008)*You missed the point, Socrates.


*Please..... educate me, Mr. Sosin.........or do I pay in advance?*


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

> *ericholstman (10/16/2008)* XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


Eric edited his post, so I'll edit mine.
<LI>*I* was the Captian, & determined when and where John and I went *<U>without</U>* any input from him; Brant and Johns dealhad nothing to do with choosing any fishing spots today.</LI><LI>I've been fishing Blackwater longbeforeIknew you, howeverI will admit attending some of your seminars has helped improve and hone some of my skills.</LI><LI>I hope in the future that you keepany issues with John between the 2 of you and not with or thru me or my posts. I reserve the right to choose whoI fish with, and whereI wish to fish.</LI><LI>By the way, John has some sharp eyes for spotting fish including a *30-40lb black drum* in less than 2ft of water.Ithought it was a log at 1st! We were unable to solicit a strike, but we sure had fun trying!!</LI>

I had hoped for an apology, andI guess in your own way that's whatI got!

*Who would have thought catching fish was so controvertial???*












Happy fishing everyone!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang...

Nice reds Bay Pirate!!!:bowdown


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice, thanks for the report! I love the pics of the reds in the water where they are lit up blue.

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Great Report Jeff,,, its good to see yall had a good time and caught some fish,,,,:usaflag


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn,I thought Eric was the king of redfishing in our area.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Great pictures of the "Blue" Red Fish!!!


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice pictures... glad someone is catching reds!!! :bowdown :clap :letsdrink


----------



## popeye 1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Well done gents. Let me know next time youtwo go fishin. I'll drive just for the opportunity to watch some of that "Hot Redfish Action". Jeff your making it hard to stay at work, shame on you. Its nice to see one of our local guides gets to do some hastle free fishin once in a blue moon. Ain't it fun to catch to catch fish on artificial lures. :clap


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

HOW DARE YOU! Didn't you know that Brant and Eric are the Blackwater Bay Masters. They are the only people on this form that know about that area.:moon

Just wait until November! :hotsun


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Frayed Knot (10/17/2008)*HOW DARE YOU! Didn't you know that Brant and Eric are the Blackwater Bay Masters. They are the only people on this form that know about that area.:moon
> 
> Just wait until November! :hotsun


Woa dude! I never even made a post on this thread. I could care less.Please leave my name out of this.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Brant. Brant. Brant... Brant Brant Bo Brant....

opcorn


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Shut up JimmyJams! And take your popcorn bag down. Loser...


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

[/quote]

Woa dude! I never even made a post on this thread. I could care less.Please leave my name out of this.[/quote]

*Frustrating when someone brings you into a fray and calls you out whenyou had no part in itisn't it?*

:boo


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Hahaha...I guess instead of an apology you get a your welcome! Dangit Jeff, I've told you to stay away from other people's fish...don't you know those don't belong to you.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

great report jeff and awsome pics!


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Eric, Brandt, and Bay Pirate have all helped me. All great guys. I have read all of Eric's posts on here (as well as getting some PMs), and he is very courteous and helpful. I am sure that he was not putting anyone down. I don't have a dog in this hunt and Eric can speak for himself, but I think ya'll are readinghis comments the wrong way. Let's get back to fishing!


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm sure I missed it somewhere but what is going to happen Nov. 1st?


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't know any of these people personaly but Eric has replyed to PM's more than once with fishing info and tips. I too agree that everyone is reading to much into this and missunderstood his initial post.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Look, I dont want to be in, nor doI want to perpetuate a Pi$$ing match here. I posted whatI thought was afun report after reviewing some of the pics; *That's it!* :doh

There was shot fired at John,however; that shot went thru me and my post, andit may not be asclear to all of those without the real behind the scenesfacts! I think Eric was off-base at both John and me!A clear insult was hurdled at andthru me, butnow therehas been some minor mitigation to the issue by Eric, and then me; so let's let the negative commentsdrop, please. :bpts

Eric is a great angler and an exceptional redfish fisherman, and he is protective of one his favorite habitats,I truly understand and appreciate that! I had other pics that Ithought were too expressive of our location,soI canned those pics; but come on, you gotta love that *Blue-Tail Redfish*! :letsparty 

It was also clear to me that John is great angler as well and he knows what he's doing, so why can't we all co-exist?

Iwould also like to think that whileI certainlydo not possess all of his skills and knowledge, I am atthevery least, acompetent angler, and areasonably competent redfish fisherman, for an amateur of course!

So let's just talk about catching redfish or specs, andI sure would like someone to help me catch more flounder!!!I want to post a :takephotoof a 16lb Flounder, any chance of that happening?


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

I going with friends to Catfish Basin Oct. 31st and clean house.:bowdown


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Frayed Knot (10/18/2008)*I going with friends to Catfish Basin Oct. 31st and clean house.:bowdown


I hate to break the news, butI have to dispel a rumor...While we did fish Catfsih Basin that is NOT where we were when it lit up, and that is not where we were when we saw the big drum, and that is not where we were when we chased the big red thru the shallows........sorry!:banghead<P align=center>*I'd tell where we were, but I forgot!*<P align=center>


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

It's all good! Great report Capt. and awsom picts.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

who really cares where the pics are from, If its that important to you I have a remotesurveilance helicopter I can rent out to track there every move and take close up pictures.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report Jeff and great pics.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Frayed Knot (10/18/2008)*I going with friends to Catfish Basin Oct. 31st and clean house.:bowdown


Catfish Basin has been horrible for that last 5 months...I know Bay Pirate didnt catch his fish there and I havent seen a redfish there in a long time.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

:bowdown:clap:bowdown Great and very entertaining report there, Bay Pirate. Wish all that other crap about "I catch bigger fish" and the ensuing arguement weren't included under such a fabulous fishing report:hoppingmad:grouphug, but its an open forum, right? Kudos on putting together the pics and texts. Good luck on your future outings.:clap


----------

